# Showing dogs...got a ?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what needs to be done for an apbt if you plan to show it. when my new pup gets older i want to show it. so what should i teach it when it comes to the show ring...obviously it has to be good on a leash. i heard a show dog should not be taught an automatic sit when you stop... and what do you expect from a good show dog? and would ne one beable to do a little explaining on how things work when showing...i am going to do some more researching on it. but i was hoping if ne one here with expirience could give me some pointers.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MAKE SURE HE KNOWS HOW TO STACK!! LOL. At the ghetto show, Maile thought she was supposed to sit...and stacking doesnt even happen in her mind. LOL.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The Show Ring

You may want to show your dog in an obedience trial (against other dogs) and try to win a ribbon. Before you attempt this, be sure your dog has every command down pat. Then, have enough training sessions in the park until he has the commands down pat despite all of the distractions. Next, you will have to do a little research to find where you can take your dog to practice with other dogs in a practice ring.

If you want to show your dog in the conformation ring, you will need to take him to practices with other dogs. In these joint practice sessions, you are all working with your dogs at the same time, and the person in charge will be acting as the judge would. You and your dog will need to follow all directions, and the "judge" will show you the things a judge looks for.

One rule in either the conformation ring or the obedience ring is that dogs may not bite. Your dog has to get used to being around people without growling or biting, and around other dogs without growling or biting.

Here's a tip to make your dog shine above all the others in the conformation ring. Take a pocketful of healthy treats in with you (the ones with the strongest smell possible). Just before you go into the ring, give him one treat so he knows what you have. Then, keep just one in your hand - let him see it is there but don't give it to him. (This is called baiting.) During every action in the ring, he will be giving you full attention in case you decide to give him the treat. While the other "moms and dads" are putting their dogs' paws just so and putting their dogs' tails just so (over and over so the dog looks his best), all you have to do is stand in front of your dog and wiggle that little treat. This will put your dog at full attention, which will also make his whole body looks its best. The judge will look around and see all of these dogs that need help to look good - and your dog just standing there looking perfect all on his own. This would put your dog more than half way to winning! Another tip is for when you want your dog to look at the judge. For this, you would pretend to toss a treat toward the judge, which makes your dog turn his head in just the right direction. A few judges don't allowing baiting in the show ring. If you take him to confirmation classes, practice baiting there. Before entering the show ring, give him a treat from your pocket. While in the show ring, keep one hand in your pocket but don't bring out any bait. He will still be watching your every move.

If you think you may want to put your dog in an obedience trial or into a conformation show, first go to several and see how they work, what the other dogs do, and what the other dogs look like. Watch what goes on in the ring, and what goes on outside the ring. Find your breed and see how those "moms and dads" get their dogs ready. You may even decide that this is not really for you or your dog. But, shows are great to watch when one is close enough to attend. For most people, their "blue ribbon" is actually the way that their dog behaves - at home, at the park and with other people. And, a dog that is well trained is a happy dog.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. but i was also told that your dog had to be fixed. is that true?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im pretty sure your dogs have to be intact to show them...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thnx for the post marty!!!! I have never heard of a show dog being fixed b4...i dont know if they have to be intact but again never heard of a dog being spayed or neutered in the show ring.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some clubs will offer an altered class. But to compete sanctioned, they cannot be fixed.

The basics are that the pup needs to know how to stack, preferably both free-stacking (stacking himself) and allowing himself to be hand-stacked (stacked by the handler moving his feet into position. He needs to learn to gait (trot) without running. And he needs to allow complete strangers to handle him all over his body, in his mouth, on his ears, on his tail, on his testicles, and so on.

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

My pups know how to walk on a leash, hand stack, STAY, and basically have fun. I show UKC biggest problem for me is my dogs love people and when the judge makes kissy noises they lose it.

Practice stacking for about 10 minutes a day teach them stay and you will be great! I can't post pics from my phone but I posted pics of Cochise stacking and free stacking as a pup and an adult on the blue fawn thread on the bloodlines topic section.

Best of luck and remember to let your APBT have fun they are Terriers by nature and most judges love the antics of the APBT!


----------

